# sickle siwash for cleos???



## jay83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey i just picked up some 1/4 and 1/3 oz cleos. Ive used the 1/3 oz cleos in the past however i think they may be a little to big for fish to hit as ive never had luck on the 1/3 ever. But the 1/4s got me lots of fish. Anyways i just picked up some matzuo sickle siwash 150s size 4 and 6. Can i use those to put on the 1/4 and 1/3 cleos?. Im thinking of using the size 6 matzuo sickle siwash on the 1/4s however when i put one on my 1/4 cleo the spoon looked a bit odd as its a small size spoon and the hook looks rather big for the spoon lmao. And that was a size 6 sickle. I just don't want the hook to look so big on the small spoon that the hook wud actually REPEL the fish?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just make sure the hook weighs about the same as not to affect the action of the spoon. In some cases the hook may be almost as big as the spoon. No big deal. But it will look weird.


----------



## jay83 (Jun 24, 2016)

i have no idea as to the weight of the hooks the package doesnt say lmao. There just the matzuo sickle siwash size 6. Bought from fishusa lol. The hooks feel light weight. Ive never heard of a hook of any kind weighing 1/4 oz lmao if hooks that heavy existed you could cast just a bare hook a mile lol


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

He means make sure the new hook weighs the same as the old hook, not the same weight as the lure.....


----------



## jay83 (Jun 24, 2016)

I best play it safe since matzuo sickle siwash dont have weight listed on package ill stick to a treble. If i want to go single hook to play it safe keep the current treble but ill clip off with wire cutters 2 of the 3 hooks on the treble


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know a couple guys who replace all the factory trebles on their spoons with siwash single hooks. They swear by the hook-setting improvement.


----------



## jay83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ya I know the advantages but if no one has heard of matzuo sickle siwash or have any experience with them I'm screwed. I got size 4 and size 6 matzuo sickle swash. No where on the package anywhere does it mentimention how much the hook weighs anywhere... so if I have to be worried bout using a sickle swash hook and be worried it affects the Cleo action I dunno what to do. The smallest sickle they make is size 6. Even these size 6 sickle siwash look far to big for a 1/4 oz Cleo. Like I said before I'd hate for the rather big looking size 6 sickle siwash hook on the relatively small 1/4 oz Cleo to actually repel and spook the fish


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Way over-analyzing this. Put the hooks on, cast the damn spoon.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Way over-analyzing this. Put the hooks on, cast the damn spoon.


This guy gets it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

There's these things called scales. The post office has ones you can use as well at the self service kiosk. Or even a simple balance beam would work to compare weights.

I run size 1 siwash on 3.25 flutter spoons for browns.

Last time I offer advice.


----------



## jay83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks last time I offer advice, great tips. Gonna try that


----------



## jay83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the tip.. would never have thought of that myself....lol.




ausable_steelhead said:


> Way over-analyzing this. Put the hooks on, cast the damn spoon.


th


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

I found myself in a pinch for some single hooks one time and used red colored Gamagatsu "trailer hooks" made/sold for spinnerbaits instead of my normal size 1 Siwash. I think I used size 1 or 1/0 on 2/5+ oz Cleos and it worked just great. I did grab the hook and "kirb" it with a pair of pliers slightly first though. I'll never toss another Cleo with a treble hook on it. They do not "throw" the hooks with a single hook and they are a ton easier/faster to de-hook which is important on an ice cold block of concrete sticking out into the lake. I would not worry too much about hook size being too big either. Using Krocodile spoons will cure you of the hook looks to big thing....them things are huge for the lure size and they work most excellent.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> I know a couple guys who replace all the factory trebles on their spoons with siwash single hooks. They swear by the hook-setting improvement.


I'm one of those guys.

All of my walleye trolling spoons have been changed over. I never did the weighing thing (don't completely understand that point). Mine work better than original IMO


----------



## jay83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ya I never heard of the weighing thing either lol. I was just gonna put the single hooks on and go fishing lol


----------

